# Powdered Egg Shells



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I used to use it, before I found a meat that has the right level of ground bone. Good advice on quantities here: DogAware.com Articles: Crash Course on Calcium (Dog World Magazine)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Excellent article. Thank you.


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

I read the article, thanks! But here's my question/concern. I make and freeze containers of homemade food. Would it be okay to just sprinkle the recommended amount (1/2 tsp) and mix it in with the pound of food in the container? That would mean on some days she may get more than others but--in theory--it will even out by the end of the week when she finishes the container?

Perhaps I am over-thinking this --ha.

Also, she eats Blue Buffalo kibble and I am trying to find out calcium amounts from that food.

Thanks again!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't see any problem with mixing it in with the food - as long as it evens out over the week she will be fine. I would expect the BB to be balanced, so you only need to think in terms of balancing the meat you are cooking or feeding raw.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I like to use the amount mentioned in the book Raw & Natural Nutrition for Dogs


> As a rough guide, when feeding a homemade diet that doesn't include RMBs, you should add approximately 900 milligrams of calcium (preferably calcium carbonate) per pound of food served, either in a calcium supplement or by the addition of ground egg shells.


Half a teaspoon of ground egg shell provides approximately 900 milligrams of calcium.


----------

